# Deep Water Re-entry practice



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

Hi everyone

A few guy's from around SE QLD are going to be practicing there deep water re-entry at Wivenhoe Dam on Sunday 26th Oct 2008, 9am at the temp ramp at Logan's Inlet, feel free to come along we may have a fish or a game of cricket - whatever, bring your family they get a good laugh I'm sure.

There are change rooms at the toilet block and free gas BBQ's so bring some snag's or steak, almost forgot please bring along a PFD (lifevest)

Thanks Lawrence


----------

